# Making money with your DTG



## Kdtg (Sep 1, 2015)

As a newcomer to the DTG printing industry, I see very little information on how you can make money having this printer. It seems like most of the people who are buying this printer already has some sort of established screen printing business and is getting this in addition. I am assuming they have current clients.

Curious to know if there are others besides myself starting their business with this printer first. I would like to know as many possible income options with this printer so i can focus on what i think would be the best return for this investment.

Possible local businesses I might try to get business from are Fitness Gyms that seem to be springing up everywhere, Bars, Car Dealers, Plumbers/Electricians, Towing Companies, Auto body shops...

I am wondering if there are other industries i have no clue about that people might know of. Any thoughts? I would love to hear some of your customers that I never even knew existed.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I would suggest finding a local printing company to contract out the printing to in the very beginning. Go out and get the orders and have the printing company do them for you. When you start seeing your business growing and the orders coming in consistently you can can then invest in a printer and start printing them yourself. That would be the safest business route to take.

_


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Find a niche that interests you. I am a HUGE car guy so going to car shows and talking to people about putting a pic of the car on a shirt or their car club etc. Every hobby or interest could be a potential market for you to explore. Most DTG'ers use 1 of a few business models...

1. Wholesale Fulfillment - printing for other people
2. Your own designs/brand
3. Retail Store


----------



## Kdtg (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys but it seems very generic statements that I am already aware of. I was hoping for more real world experience or just something I haven't thought of already. I am afraid that there really is limited options with a dtg printer that you cant do with other already established businesses like screen printing.

More examples i would like to know about is like printing on converses that only dtg can do or printing on wooden picture frames.... stuff like these that is possible with dtg and not with other established businesses. theres one guy here that seems to do that although i don't know how he gets away with printing licensed works.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

Mammoth uses his F2000 for nothing but printing all day. Of course he is an ex-screenprinter but maybe he has a few tips to offer.


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Kdtg said:


> Thanks for the reply guys but it seems very generic statements that I am already aware of. I was hoping for more real world experience or just something I haven't thought of already. I am afraid that there really is limited options with a dtg printer that you cant do with other already established businesses like screen printing.
> 
> More examples i would like to know about is like printing on converses that only dtg can do or printing on wooden picture frames.... stuff like these that is possible with dtg and not with other established businesses. theres one guy here that seems to do that although i don't know how he gets away with printing licensed works.


Nobody is going to hand you their unique niche. After all, most people on this forum make money with their DTG. If you think printing on Converses is interesting and could be profitable, then investigate it further. I can tell you this, even if you're a pioneering individual that develops a new source of revenue with a unique product, be prepared for everyone to start doing it.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

This company uses the M2 I believe, to print not only on t-shirts, but on wood squares for coasters, wedding invitations and more: Nesting Project-Custom T-Shirts, Invitations, and More


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

That applies to all garment decoration methods doesn't it. All of them are a licence to print money but only if you're able to get the business. The majority of our DTG business is taken up with print fufillment for others so we're not even charging full print pricing and still making decent money.

Certainly if you're able to do designs that will sell in good qty's and just use the CMYK ink then you're laughing all the way by just keeping a set stock of blanks and printing designs as and when they're ordered.


----------



## Kdtg (Sep 1, 2015)

Catldavis,

From my experience, successful people tend to share their knowledge and keep experimenting because they are confident in what they offer to their customers.

How do you know most people make money with their dtg on this forum? Is that your assumption? I am curious to know about possible ventures that dtg allows from veterans that isn't threatened by competition. hard to find useful information here or online. I am a newcomer after all.

But you may be right. This industry might be full of people just copying off others because you might not need talent but dedication for success...


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Kdtg said:


> Catldavis,
> 
> From my experience, successful people tend to share their knowledge and keep experimenting because they are confident in what they offer to their customers.
> 
> ...


Well, you've been exposed to some very generous people. Most successful people will provide a specific answer to a specific question. There's a reason Kentucky Fried Chicken doesn't go around giving away their chicken recipe. Not many successful people - at least that I've had experience with - go around teaching people exactly how to be successful. Indeed, there's an old saying that those that can't do it, teach it. 

You are correct, I was making an assumption about most people making money with their DTG. 

Of course people rip off other's ideas. I've even heard that people are now printing on converses since one guy started it.


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

Kdtg said:


> Catldavis,
> How do you know most people make money with their dtg on this forum? Is that your assumption? I am curious to know about possible ventures that dtg allows from veterans that isn't threatened by competition. hard to find useful information here or online. I am a newcomer after all.
> 
> But you may be right. This industry might be full of people just copying off others because you might not need talent but dedication for success...


 If a business has an advantage due to their experience or knowledge, why would they give that away for free on an open forum?

Good idea to keep trade secrets private. 

That being said, plenty of people have spilled their beans on this forum and on the internet in general. Do the due diligence and you can find some profitable information.


----------

